# Sattelstütze fährt nicht mehr aus



## phaenomenon (7. August 2020)

Hi Leute,

meine Sattelstütze hat sich heute angekündigt, sie fuhr langsam aus und ein. Irgendwann kam sie dann gar nicht mehr hoch. Sie ist in der tiefsten Position festgefahren, warum auch immer. Am Seilzug kann's nicht liegen, hab den gespannt und nochmals getestet. Wenn ich den Hebel betätige und auch am Sattel hochziehe und wackle (axial), tut sich auch nix. Wie geht man bei der Problemsuche vor und noch wichtiger wie behebt man dieses Problem? 

bin für jeden Tip sehr dankbar.
phaeno


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2020)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> meine Sattelstütze hat sich heute angekündigt, sie fuhr langsam aus und ein. Irgendwann kam sie dann gar nicht mehr hoch. Sie ist in der tiefsten Position festgefahren, warum auch immer. Am Seilzug kann's nicht liegen, hab den gespannt und nochmals getestet. Wenn ich den Hebel betätige und auch am Sattel hochziehe und wackle (axial), tut sich auch nix. Wie geht man bei der Problemsuche vor und noch wichtiger wie behebt man dieses Problem?
> 
> ...


Welche Stütze? 

Läuft die mittels Luftdruck? Ist dieser evenutell zu gering? Stücke mal ausgebaut und so versucht? Sattelklemme zu fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (7. August 2020)

oh sorry ich vergaß: es ist die Seriensattelstütze von meinem Giant Trance 2 2019 und ja ich habe Sattelklemme schon geöffnet und mal hoch/runter verschoben. Das alles bei gleichzeitig gedrücktem Hebel und diversen Zieh/Klopf-/Drückversuchen. Wie die innen aufgebaut ist, keine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein. Daher meine verzweifelte erste-Hilfe Anfrage hier im Forum


----------



## hardtails (7. August 2020)

seilzug ausgehängt


----------



## sharky (7. August 2020)

Entweder ist die zugspannung zu gering oder sie ist hin. In der giant werkelt eine gasdruckfeder. Da kann man nix einstellen. Hast du noch Gewährleistung?


----------



## Dämon__ (7. August 2020)

Wird wohl die Kartusche Schrott sein, neue rein gut ist.


----------



## phaenomenon (7. August 2020)

Rechnungsdatum 09.01.2019
kann ich diese Kartusche selbst wechseln und falls ja wo kann man diese kaufen und wo finde ich eine Anleitung dazu?


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2020)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Rechnungsdatum 09.01.2019
> kann ich diese Kartusche selbst wechseln und falls ja wo kann man diese kaufen und wo finde ich eine Anleitung dazu?


Hat doch noch Garantie. Ab zum Händler damit


----------



## Rockside (8. August 2020)

Ist bei den Stützen mit Luftdruckfeder nicht immer irgendwo ein Autoventil zum luftnachpumpen so wie an einem Dämpfer dran? Alle Jahre wieder ein bischen Luft nachpumpen ist normal. Erst wenn's zu schnell Luft verliert, dann muss getauscht / repariert werden.

Bei manchen Stützen ist das Ventil blöderweise unter dem Sattel versteckt, sodaß man jedesmal erst den Sattel wegschrauben muss.
Wieviel Druck dann drauf muss, kann man bei Hersteller erfragen.


----------



## sharky (8. August 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ist bei den Stützen mit Luftdruckfeder nicht immer irgendwo ein Autoventil zum luftnachpumpen so wie an einem Dämpfer dran?


Nicht bei der. Oder pumpst du deinen Bürostuhl auch hin und wieder nach


----------



## phaenomenon (9. August 2020)

also gibts bei meiner Sattelstütze keine Kartusche, die ich selbständig wechseln könnte sondern ich muss die komplette Sattelstütze beanstanden und reparieren oder austauschen lassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (9. August 2020)

Ja was nun, findest du jetzt irgendwo an deiner Stütze ein Ventil zum aufpumpen?
Einfach mal selbst nachschauen wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## gyor (9. August 2020)

Die Kartusche lässt sich Ausbauen, aufpumpen wird aber schwer.

Gewärleistung ist halt idr am einfachsten.


----------



## sharky (10. August 2020)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> also gibts bei meiner Sattelstütze keine Kartusche, die ich selbständig wechseln könnte sondern ich muss die komplette Sattelstütze beanstanden und reparieren oder austauschen lassen ?


Jetzt hat's g'schnackelt! Genau! Und warum willst du ein teil selbst kaufen, wenn du noch Gewährleistung hast?


----------



## phaenomenon (11. August 2020)

sorry für späte Antwort. Habe bereits den Händler kontaktiert und alles für den Umtausch veranlasst. Muss aber warten, Giant braucht wohl 10 Tage bis sie liefern ... passt mir grad nicht in meinen Plan


----------



## sharky (11. August 2020)

10 Tage geht doch noch


----------



## phaenomenon (12. August 2020)

relativ betrachtet  bin auf Dienstreise und hätte normalerweise mein Bike dabei, um nach Feierabend die schöne Gegend zu genießen. Bin am Wochenende wieder zuhause und muss dann mal schauen, wie ich die Sattelstütze demontiert bekomme. Es wird lediglich die Kartusche ausgetauscht meinte mein Händler, die sei wohl bei Giant schon bestellt worden. Sobald sie da ist, muss ich mit meiner Sattelstütze zur Werkstatt und die Kartusche wird ausgetauscht.

Ich denke mal ich muss lediglich meinen Sattel abmontieren und dann die Sattelklemme öffnen und das Rohr rausziehen und unten irgendwo muss wohl der Zug befestigt sein, gell? Den einfach abnehmen und komplette Teleskop-Sattelstütze rausziehen? ist das wirklich so einfach wie ich's mir vorstelle oder muss ich auf was Spezielles achten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. August 2020)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich muss lediglich meinen Sattel abmontieren und dann die Sattelklemme öffnen und das Rohr rausziehen und unten irgendwo muss wohl der Zug befestigt sein, gell? Den einfach abnehmen und komplette Teleskop-Sattelstütze rausziehen? ist das wirklich so einfach wie ich's mir vorstelle oder muss ich auf was Spezielles achten?


Nein das passt so. Viel Erfolg


----------



## phaenomenon (15. August 2020)

zuhause angekommen, bin ich heite dazu gekommen nachzusehen. Habe die Sattelklemme gelöst und die Sattelteleskopstütze komplett aus dem Sitzrohr rausgezogen. Und was sehe ich: es sieht so aus als ob der Seilzug teilweise gelöst ist. Anbei ein Foto. Da ist zwar noch ein verdrillter Anteil der Adern noch intakt und befestigt (man sieht das beim genauen Betrachten des Fotos) jedoch haben sich mehrere Adern gelöst.

Ich habe mal an diesem Knubbel gezogen und gedrückt damit ich die eigentliche Sattelzugbewegung simuliere und die Teleskopstütze liess sich ausfahren und auch wieder eindrücken (Kumpel hat mitgeholfen). Ich vermute daher, dass vllt. gar nicht die Kartusche im Eimer ist, sondern der Seilzug lose ist und somit die Arretierung nicht richtig funktioniert.

Ich verstehe jedoch nicht, wie ich diese Verankerung loslösen könnte um den Seilzug abzuschneiden ein wenig und richtig wieder festschrauben kann. Gibts da irgendeinen Trick wie man das rauskriegt? seitlich sehe ich ca. 4 kleine Verriegelungsstiftey aber ich vermute die sind eher dafür gedacht , um die Teleskopstütze zu öffnen um an die Kartusche zu gelangen. Oder?

wie bekomme ich den Seilzug weg, wie ist er an dieser Sattelstütze befestigt?


----------



## discordius (15. August 2020)

Sieht so aus, als ob der Zug am Hebel geklemmt wird und nicht an der Stütze. An der wird dann nur der Teil eingehängt, fest an einem der beiden Enden des Zugs befestigt ist. Du brauchst also einen neuen Schaltzug.


----------



## --- (16. August 2020)

Normalerweise muss man nur an der Außenhülle ziehen. Dadurch zieht man den Zug mitsamt Hebel nach unten. Dann kann man den Zug durch den Schlitz führen und aushängen. Hier scheint aber irgendwas zu klemmen da der Hebel schon gezogen ist. Vielleicht mal die Stellschraube am Trigger zurückstellen oder halt wie schon geschrieben wurde die Klemmschraube öffnen. Das du das eh alles neu machen musst siehst du ja. Da fehlt auch irgendwie die Endkappe an der Außenhülle....


----------



## phaenomenon (16. August 2020)

ich weiss nicht wie das aussehen muss, aber diese Endkappe die müsste ja noch in diesem Schaft sitzen, auf Foto 1 sieht man es. Dort sieht man auch dass die paar restlichen Adern festgeklemmt sind. Hmmm... ich glaub ich nehm das ganze Bike mit so in die Werkstatt, und sag denen die sollen das checken und reparieren.

danke euch


----------



## gyor (16. August 2020)

Du musst den Zug am Remote lösen, dass du ihn ausgehängt bekommst.
Angeklemmt ist alles richtig.


----------



## Newtrails (16. August 2020)




----------



## Newtrails (16. August 2020)




----------



## Newtrails (16. August 2020)

Bitteschön   
Alles kein Hexenwerk... Zugspannung lösen, aushängen, Seilzug vorn lösen, neuen Zug einfädeln, justieren....fertisch


----------

